# Braid vs. Mono



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, I'm just looking for different opinions on this. I have been using braid for the last 5 years on the Maumee, but originally I was using mono. I read some where that mono is better because the fish don't feel the resistance as fast as they would if you were using braid. Now, don't get me wrong I love the feel of braid, but I was just wondering what everyone else thinks.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Use mono leaders....braid mainline. If you are waiting for a fish to make love to your floater before you set the hook, you need to play some ping pong with Xiao Phan to sharpen your reflexes. 

Braid cuts the water better, and no stretch means you are in constant contact with your rig. 

I've fished beside a lot of guys who use mono. They usually have the white surf rods with the reel upside down.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Alright, that's kind of what I figured. And I'm pretty good at ping pong thanks to college!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

A couple of the best river rats I know have recently switched from mono to braid for their mainline. They caught thousands of walleyes using mono over the years. 

IMO...it is fine if you are fishing slower water with lighter weights.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

8 lb. Power pro for jigging the rivers. I use a 10 lb. Flouro leader if the water is clear. I use mono for topwater because it floats. Mono also streches, which is what you want for topwater, but in the river you want to feel the bottom and braid will help you do that.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Use mono it allows the line to stretch it acts as a shock absorber and I bet of your losing fish on braid it will help out a ton w more fish in the boat. Use braid for dipsys and bouncers. We run 10# maxima mono line good stuff. Hope this helps you.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i prefer a braid main line in the maumee with a mono leader.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Braid main line catches more fish during the walleye run than mono

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

For the walleye run, I like braided main line and a mono leader. For the rest of my fishing needs, I'll switch between mono, flouro and braid depending on the situation. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Alright, Thanks guys. I was just looking for some different input on it. The past couple of years I have used 10lb fireling with a 8lb mono leader. Then switch to 6lb mono for white bass, and smallmouth down in the GMR.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

midoh39 said:


> Alright, Thanks guys. I was just looking for some different input on it. The past couple of years I have used 10lb fireling with a 8lb mono leader. Then switch to 6lb mono for white bass, and smallmouth down in the GMR.


That's the perfect setup. I just hate guys that use 40lb main lines and have to cut them off at the reel. The purpose isn't for strength, as has been mentioned it's the lack of stretch and thin diameter. You still need to be able to break your knot if you snag your sinker. I wish all those guys would actually think for once instead of just buying the heaviest line they can find.


----------



## trailsendcustom (Apr 6, 2012)

I use 30lb power pro braid when I am flathead fishing or throwing frogs into lily pads bass fishing. Other than that I use 6lb mono. I sometimes add a 10lb florocarbon leader to my 6lb if I need a little umph at the business end.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Don't worry I'm no catfish pole with 40lb mono. haha I honestly don't understand that at all.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

BFG said:


> They usually have the white surf rods with the reel upside down.


Whenever I see guys like this I always think to myself, go watch a fishing video or something. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

10-14lb mono works great In most applications heavy cover and some top water lures is braid time I really don't like braid the added wear n tear on equipment is unnecessary IMO 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> 10-14lb mono works great In most applications heavy cover and some top water lures is braid time I really don't like braid the added wear n tear on equipment is unnecessary IMO
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good point. However, braid still has a place for me in a few instances. Dipsy rods, leadcore backing, catfish/muskie rods, and my topwater/flipping bass rods. They make guides on many rods that are better than Aluminum Oxide now, like Ti alloy, that resist braid erosion. I won't sacrifice any stretch when I am fishing in thick weeds or inside dock pilings...you give a big fish an inch in there and he'll wrap you up and lose you more often than not. I've also recently started using nanofil w/ a fluoro leader on a few spinning reels for long distance casts and better sets on flukes and plastics, I'm pretty happy with the change so far. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

BFG said:


> A couple of the best river rats I know have recently switched from mono to braid for their mainline. They caught thousands of walleyes using mono over the years.
> 
> IMO...it is fine if you are fishing slower water with lighter weights.


I think I'm one of these guys. I have a great feel and catch lots of fish with mono and splitshots the last 15 years with 12lb trilene. Im making the switch this year. IMO the fishing is getting a little tougher out there and I believe the Braid gives way more feel. I've used a few guys rigs the last couple years that have a 10lb fireline 10lb trilene setup and IMO the difference is so substantially better that I cant not try it


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Red...been meaning to fish with ya' for a long time. We need to fix that. Hope the family is doing well. 

I personally do not like Fireline or Powerpro for fishing the river. I use Suffix, but that is my opinion only. The 6/10 is perfect.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Alright, I just hit up the local walmart got my line, hopefully I can make the quick drive to Maumee this weekend to pick up weights, floaters, ect. Good luck to everyone this year, hopefully I will have the pleasure of meeting a few of you on my off days from baseball! And also thanks for all of the input!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

BFG said:


> Hey Red...been meaning to fish with ya' for a long time. We need to fix that. Hope the family is doing well.
> 
> I personally do not like Fireline or Powerpro for fishing the river. I use Suffix, but that is my opinion only. The 6/10 is perfect.


My second time up last year I fished beside you with Nate. I laughed my ass off that day when you noticed me and and said "WTF Red, why you over here? Is Buttonwood broken?" Haha.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Doh...see what happens when you get past 40? 

Buttonwood broken...lol


----------



## watchout_walleye (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok guys I'm a longtime fisherman but fairly new to the run. This is my 2nd yr. I know I'm a little green yet. But here's a ?? What about the dang mess braid creates in the river? Not saying mono doesn't.do the same. Ya know snagging line and normally its braided line. So personally I will try mono this year. Last yea.r I limited out a few times only cause of my lack of exp. Any advice would be appreciated guys. Still learning the river walleye. A lot different fishing than lake erie walleye.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Power Pro. You can feel a fish fart on that stuff.
Stop wind knots by not casting so hard and close the bail with your hand and pull line tight prior to your retrieve. Also, if you are breaking your line setting the hook then you may wanna consider backing off on the drag or lighten up on the set...No need to rip its lips off.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

10 lb Berkley transition florocarbon works great for me. Very low stretch and invisible.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The problem I see most when you have braid tangled up in the river is when guys are using braid for their leaders, instead of just their main line with a mono leader.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Used 8lb suffix braid last year with an 8lb mono leader. Liked it alot


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

I use braided main line and flouro or mono for leader. Dicks has fireline and Berkeley pro braid 20% off right now. I bought some 10 lb of the pro braid as they were out of 10lb original fireline and I did not like the crystal fireline when I tried it before.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Yea I agree, most of the snag with braid are when people use their leaders with braid. And the rest that I have pulled out are alot of mono. Usually if I know my rig is stuck that bad I will point my rod tip at the snag hold the bail and pull back, usually it'll break it at the swivle and save me a weight. Only a couple more weeks and I'll be heading up whenever I get a chance.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not to high jack the post, but since we're talking about line. Do you guys think a 6# leader is too light? I just tied a couple up to see, it looks like the rest will be 12# mono leaders. I though I had some 8 and 10#, but can't seem to find it. Everything got lost when I moved last summer, I'm still trying to find everything.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I use spiderwire fluorocarbon braid, and mono leaders. The whole floating/not floating combo works out fairly well. I think the idea is to have the leader floating off the bottom. At least that was my impression. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

braid vs mono? not even a question. After fishing with mono for years I tried Fireline and will never go back to mono. As someone else said fishing with mono is like fishing with a condom on.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

BFG said:


> I personally do not like Fireline or Powerpro for fishing the river. I use Suffix, but that is my opinion only. The 6/10 is perfect.


From my experience Fireline is more abrasion resistant and overtests by at least a couple pounds if tied to a swivel. Sacrifice is it's less supple and slightly thicker. Powerpro is very thin and limp. What is different with the Suffix?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The suffix 832 braid that I use is quite resistant to abrasion, but it's also very smooth casting not all stiff like fireline. It's the best braid I've ever used. I might try the nanofil stuff on one of my other spinning rods though, just to see what it's all about.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

So what is the heaviest braided line I should use for fishing in the Maumee? Because I went out and got 40# test spiderwire, thinking that I would be alright. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use 20#, and I'm sure some would say that's too heavy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Why would you use 20lb and 40 lb test line? That's just asking for trouble if the weight gets caught in the snag. It also is a higher diamater, so you can't fit as much line on the spool or cast nearly as far. It's walleye fishing, not flathead fishing... I'm seeing a lot more cons than pros with using 20-40lb test... I really hate when guys like you ruin a spot bc they had to cut at the rod tip bc they're using too strong of main line.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

I would say 20lb max, I've gone lighter each year17,14 and now use 10lb main line. 40lb would be like a thick thread! Would not recommend that and also nearly impossible to break off!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Another disadvantage to thicker diameter line is drag from the current. Thinner line will catch less current and sink more rapidly, getting to the bottom quicker and drift more slowly allowing you to fish more holes and use less weight to feel the bite better. I have never used more than 8lb. test and normally do just fine with 6lb. Alot of guys will say this is too light but it works for me and to each his own. But I have seen many holes ruined by people fishing with heavy braid. I fish mono, but I also will still throw lead once in a while and I have decided this year that my first trip I'm not even going to take a floater. Caught way more fish before I made the switch to carolina rigs. I also rig my floaters a little differntly than most to eliminate the need to tie a bunch of leaders. One knot and done. this allows me to switch weights and colors with relative quickness.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

kprice said:


> Why would you use 20lb and 40 lb test line? That's just asking for trouble if the weight gets caught in the snag. It also is a higher diamater, so you can't fit as much line on the spool or cast nearly as far. It's walleye fishing, not flathead fishing... I'm seeing a lot more cons than pros with using 20-40lb test... I really hate when guys like you ruin a spot bc they had to cut at the rod tip bc they're using too strong of main line.


I've never had to cut my line once. To be completely honest I almost never get my weight hung up so bad that I can't get it free. If that does happen, I know that the knot that I used to tie the weight on can be broken quite easily because it's a loop knot. When I do have to break off, I always pull back a broken loop at the end of my main line and don't leave all that braid in the river. As far as the diameter of the braid, 20# suffix 832 is the dia. of 6# mono. I can put a whole spool of it on my reel if I feel the need. I really hate it when guys like you think they have to ridicule other for the way they fish. It's just as unsportsmanlike as snagging.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

Spiderwire's claim to game is that their line is strong and has a thin diameter. My 40# line is as thick as a 10# line. I have 20# mono, but it has the worst memory. I feel like I am casting curly fries. I'm gonna see about getting some 17#. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I was more talking about the 40lb test than the 20lb. I just know that I have had huge snags ruin spots from people who use 20 to 40lb test ... It's just unnecessary imo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I just bought the last spool of Power Pro 10# at Gander Mountain. All they have now is 4# and 65# and higher. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Amen Kprice! My favorite is when I watch somebody casting braid, who gets snagged, cut the line at the tip of their rod. I always make sure I thank them for making fishing more challenging.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I suppose if I had a rod just for the walleye run I would use lighter braid than 20#. But I use it fishing bass in thick weeds quite bit too, and sometimes I think 20# is too light. For walleye, I'm sure I'd be ok with 12-15, but like I said the rod doubles as a bass rod too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks to you guys I'm not going to be that guy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Gills63 said:


> Amen Kprice! My favorite is when I watch somebody casting braid, who gets snagged, cut the line at the tip of their rod. I always make sure I thank them for making fishing more challenging.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've seen more do that with mono. The only waste i've seen or caused with braid is when some idiot cruised by a bit too close and wrapped about 200 yards of my power pro in his lower unit.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Whenever I go out during the run, I always hang on to all the line, weight and jigs I pull in so I can dispose of it later. Not to mention, free tackle. Well I pulled my fishing vest out so I could start tying up some jigs. There was still a rats nest of line from last year in one of the pockets. First, half the leaders I tied up were recycled. Second, all but one had mono attached to the weight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

catmando said:


> I've seen more do that with mono. The only waste i've seen or caused with braid is when some idiot cruised by a bit too close and wrapped about 200 yards of my power pro in his lower unit.


Thats a shootable offense


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Thats a shootable offense


It's justifiable homicide if the DA fishes too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i used to work at Pier75 Marina, you would not believe how many floaing jig heads got caught in our launch dock. literally thousands, i fished for a couple years off of all the jigs i salvaged from that place. it was a bonus when youd get one with a trolling weight still attached to the other end.


----------

